# "Make Him Worship You"...? HUH?? Lol!!



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok, I know I've started enough threads lately, but I can't resist one last one...I clicked on a link from a poster (who is now deleted - Mods are awesome!!), but it brought me to a site with a "program" you could buy that would...MAKE HIM WORSHIP YOU...Lolol!!! I find this endlessly amusing...I've been chuckling about it since reading that headline!!!

So I read down the page a little (as much as I could take), and apparently, this girl's boyfriend was drifting away from her, and she found this program and it told her to text him "three special words"...and suddenly, HE WORSHIPED HER...Lol!!!
Of course, they won't tell you those three _amazing_ words (and some "other great tips") until you PAY for them...

What I'd like to know is...WHAT could those THREE WORDS have been that would make him "addicted" to her (YES, they actually used the word addicted...Haha!!)...

Maybe she texted him..."I Want Sex"...?? Lolol!!!!!

Or "I Made Food"...? (for our low-drive men)

What three word phrase will make men worship women?? 
(Hahaha!!!!)


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Probably a better thing to do is to read the 5 Languages of Love. My brother said he was advised to read it when he and his wife were getting counseling.

For people who crave verbal adulation, the advice you mention might be useful.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> Of course, they won't tell you those three _amazing_ words (and some "other great tips") until you PAY for them...


And, they are the very ones you already know.......

And "I made food" works on hi-drive guys, too.....


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

NextTimeAround said:


> Probably a better thing to do is to read the 5 Languages of Love. My brother said he was advised to read it when he and his wife were getting counseling.
> 
> For people who crave verbal adulation, the advice you mention might be useful.


Honestly, I think reading ANYTHING else would be a better idea than that ridiculousness, but it's certainly got alot of entertainment value!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

TJW said:


> And, they are the very ones you already know.......


Hmm...SEX or FOOD...?? Lol!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bibity bobity boo!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> Hmm...SEX or FOOD...?? Lol!



Actually, these people should be prosecuted for false advertising..... 6 words are required.....


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

While true, this is more of a joke post

I wash the clothes and my wife eventually folds them, so I do like these 3; “laundry is folded”



When I was single, a girl I was seeing caught my attention with “Try anal tonight?”


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

TJW said:


> And, they are the very ones you already know.......
> 
> And "I made food" works on hi-drive guys, too.....


Oh, TRUE!!!! Of course!! Lol!



TJW said:


> Actually, these people should be prosecuted for false advertising..... 6 words are required.....


You know this only makes me super-curious, right??


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> View attachment 70667


Lolol!!!! So those are YOUR three words then...?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Steak. Blowjob. Now.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

This is going to be a fun thread!

Come on guys, tell us what those 3 magic words are. Or, did Cletus already spill the beans?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I always swallow

I’m addictedto Blondilocks now thatI know she has the switching gender scoop on someone that is an imposter.

Spill the beans .... give it to us !!!!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> I always swallow
> 
> I’m addictedto Blondilocks now thatI know she has the switching gender scoop on someone that is an imposter.
> 
> Spill the beans .... give it to us !!!!


Nope, Ele will let loose her adorable pooch on me.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Nope, Ele will let loose her adorable pooch on me.


Ummmmm .... you almost told on her 😜


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Ummmmm .... you almost told on her 😜


It isn't Ele, silly.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> It isn't Ele, silly.


Ok yeah sure 😉

Ele & MattMatt .... I’m sticking to it.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Ok, I know I've started enough threads lately, but I can't resist one last one...I clicked on a link from a poster (who is now deleted - Mods are awesome!!), but it brought me to a site with a "program" you could buy that would...MAKE HIM WORSHIP YOU...Lolol!!! I find this endlessly amusing...I've been chuckling about it since reading that headline!!!
> 
> So I read down the page a little (as much as I could take), and apparently, this girl's boyfriend was drifting away from her, and she found this program and it told her to text him "three special words"...and suddenly, HE WORSHIPED HER...Lol!!!
> Of course, they won't tell you those three _amazing_ words (and some "other great tips") until you PAY for them...
> ...


You little devil.!!!. 

Those aren't actually MY THREE WORDS, however, they are the first three words that came to me.!!!. Frigg sakes, I almost choked on my spinach salad reading this post. Oh, the games that some women want to play!

Picking chunks of spinach and veggies from my keyboard!

Almost ROFL.!!!.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ah_sorandy said:


> You little devil.!!!.
> 
> Those aren't actually MY THREE WORDS, however, they are the first three words that came to me.!!!. Frigg sakes, I almost choked on my spinach salad reading this post. Oh, the games that some women want to play!
> 
> ...


Lol!! So..."Spinach Salad Now" would be YOUR three words...??


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Steak. Blowjob. Now.


You can have the steak, I'll take the rest.!!!. TYVM!


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Okay LisaDiane, you asked for it, so here goes. Here's my first 3 words of many more to come...

Want my hooha?


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

How about...

Ready and able.!!!.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

One of my favorites would be...

Horny in kitchen.!!!. LOL

This is killing me, I'm laughing so hard! What have you done LisaDiane??? You've unleashed the sex monster in me! LOL


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Steak. Blowjob. Now.


Nope, that does not work. Sure he'll enjoy it. But these things do not make a guy worship, much less care for a woman.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ah_sorandy said:


> One of my favorites would be...
> 
> Horny in kitchen.!!!. LOL
> 
> This is killing me, I'm laughing so hard! What have you done LisaDiane??? You've unleashed the sex monster in me! LOL


Lol!!! 
Oh NOOOO...and all because I mentioned "spinach"...


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Among others for my H is, "I'll do dishes."


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

You gals are so funny. There are three little words that will make your man adore you:

"Let's go fishing"


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

“Won the lottery”


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

“I am ready”


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Lol!!!
> Oh NOOOO...and all because I mentioned "spinach"...


Yeup, the spinich does it too me every time.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> “I am ready”


Hey, you stole one of mine!


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Affaircare said:


> You gals are so funny. There are three little words that will make your man adore you:
> 
> "Let's go fishing"


Followed up with...

'Bring your POLE' LOL


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

"Sex. Steak. Silence."


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> You gals are so funny. There are three little words that will make your man adore you:
> 
> "Let's go fishing"


Fishing for what? 😊

"Let's go play" was my first thought but it was quickly placed in second place with "I trust you" which is necessary for almost anything that may follow.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I am YOURS!

(trying another since my last was a copycat apparently)


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's freshen up.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

There are a couple off the top of my head that would definitely get my attention (assuming contractions count as one):

I'll be DM.
I enjoy (or I do) <favorite sexual activity / position>.
I mowed today.
You're the best.
I love <favorite author / genre>.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

What is DM?



Hiner112 said:


> I'll be DM.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Want Big Boat


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

LisaDiane said:


> ...MAKE HIM WORSHIP YOU...


A PSA for men. If the woman you're dating needs to be worshipped.......run....that ain't no prize!


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

minimalME said:


> What is DM?


Dungeon Master. A dungeons and dragons role. She'll run the campaign, tell the story, organize the situation, and adapt to the random things that the characters do.

Wiki Link

Edit: Being willing to play without embarrassment would probably be enough since it is a bit of a niche interest / hobby. If she was also willing to take on the more time consuming and challenging aspects of the game, even better. It is what I do with my own kids when we play and it would be nice to have a bit of a break.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

And what is a PSA?



OnTheFly said:


> A PSA for men. If the woman you're dating needs to be worshipped.......run....that ain't no prize!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

minimalME said:


> And what is a PSA?


Public Service Announcement


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Cletus said:


> Steak. Blowjob. Now.


Ahh... Good old March 20th.
(Steak and Knobber day …google it!  )

Super curious about what the answer is though. Someone has to have paid to see it! C'mon help a guy out here.

My guess. "Take me now"


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

DownButNotOut said:


> Ahh... Good old March 20th.
> (Steak and Knobber day …google it!  )
> 
> Super curious about what the answer is though. Someone has to have paid to see it! C'mon help a guy out here.
> ...


Lol!!! I am super-curious too! NOT because I believe any of that silliness, but I just would love to know what those people are saying could manipulate a guy like that!!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

DownButNotOut said:


> Ahh... Good old March 20th.
> (Steak and Knobber day …google it!  )


March 14th. I'm proud to say that it's on my phone calendar as a repeat every year.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Any of the following are highly effective at generating worship: "Got a headache.","Not tonight dear.", "I'm too tired." Or "I'm feeling ill.".

Seriously 😉 it's often the people who constantly hear such three word statements. Who are frequently trying to accomodate and please, worship and prostrate themselves to their spouses. In the hopes of getting some crumbs of affection and intimacy. While some will even carry on with such worship and hope, through interminable decades to no end as well.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Two know-it-all guys claim those three little words are "I trust you".


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

According to Ross Bagdasarian , the words are "oo ee oo aa aa, ting, tang, walla walla bing bang" 
According to Phineas & Ferb it's, "Bow- chicka-bow- wow, mow, mow, mow, Chika, chika, choo, wow."


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

"I miss you."


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

"Anything you like"


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> A PSA for men. If the woman you're dating needs to be worshipped.......run....that ain't no prize!


I don't know...I could sure stand to be worshiped...Lol!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

A special friend of mine suggested, "Not Wearing Panties"...Lolol!!!!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

My dream date:

“I will pay” followed by “come on over”


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

LisaDiane said:


> I don't know...I could sure stand to be worshiped...Lol!!


What if the choice was between being loved or worshipped? 

Wouldn’t the worshipper have to provide ever increasing levels of worship? Soon the worshippee could say, “what have you done for me lately?”

Wouldn’t being put on a pedestal and worshipped bring inevitably problems?

Does anyone ever get upset about being loved consistently?

Isn’t worship reserved for deities and idols? 

Would being worshipped really make a person happy?

Is happiness even a realistic goal?

I think contentedness is realistic, and achievable, and is rooted in consistent love.

Isn’t hay for horses?

Why are those two squirrels breakdancing on the tin roof of my shed?

....what were we talking about.....?


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

How about...

'Make My Day' or 'Make My Night' .???.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> What if the choice was between being loved or worshipped?
> 
> Wouldn’t the worshipper have to provide ever increasing levels of worship? Soon the worshippee could say, “what have you done for me lately?”
> 
> ...


WOW!!! I think this is my FAVORITE post of yours EVER...!!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Food and sex???? Years back a poster made the comment that best way to keep a husband happy and loyal is to keep his belly full and his balls empty.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> Food and sex???? Years back a poster made the comment that best way to keep a husband happy and loyal is to keep his belly full and his balls empty.


I always feel better with a bloated tummy than bloated twins!


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

“Nope, I’m busy”.

Everybody knows guys want the girls they can’t have.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ah_sorandy said:


> I always feel better with a bloated tummy than bloated twins!


Lolol!!!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Not said:


> “Nope, I’m busy”.
> 
> Everybody knows guys want the girls they can’t have.


Haha!!! GREAT answer!!!!!


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Another...

'Booty is ready'


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

According to the magic of google, it's: 
"Thank you" 
And 
"No"

And I can hear you saying "Of course! The younger forum member always thinks to use the power of the internet! But how the hell do those words make some guy worship me?"
Well, there is this great youtube video! And google fast-forwarded to the part we care about automatically!

So...Thank you shows...appreciation, gratitude, and guys love that...and guys love verbal affirmation apparently (I am just writing this down as he says it in the video in the other tab) and guys appreciate being told this...I guess? And people are naturally attracted to someone that makes them feel good. (Hell, I'd love a girl that does the dishes for me after I finish cooking, why is THAT so hard to find!?) 
Oh! And 180 now! You can take this too far! And become a people pleaser, and doing anything to make a guy like you! Which isn't good. 

So guess now we figure out why you say "no." it's to set healthy boundaries. And now...I'm super confused because he seems to be talking to guys? Like, acting like the woman you respect most in this world. And this self-respect creates attraction apparently. And they love this....apparently? 
Is this dude on drugs? 

So there's the answer...apparently. 
"Thank you" and "no." 

I prefer mine, but that's just me.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Broken at 20 said:


> According to the magic of google, it's:
> "Thank you"
> And
> "No"
> ...


Well, that took the mystery right out of it! 

hey, @LisaDiane, we need a new thread, this one got broken (at 20)


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Broken at 20 said:


> According to the magic of google, it's:
> "Thank you"
> And
> "No"
> ...


WHAT??? Is this for real..."Thank You. No"...??

They want $40 for THAT...????

UGH!!! What a BORING scam!!!!!!!!

I liked yours better too...I liked everyone's better! Lol!!


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I think if a person (of either sex) could learn to say those two things clearly and sincerely, it would be worth a hundred times forty dollars.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Nah..the three words can be condensed into one word or three letters: Threesome (MFF). Case solved.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, after my extensive (and I do mean extensive) experience with No. I'm of the opinion that you can boundary yourself right into a sexless, single lifestyle. 
But . . . . it may be that this is an application of the second path to happiness, The good life. I've never been fully onboard with that one as I'm more of a Meaningful life person.
For reference: 3 paths to happiness


----------

